# How to waterproof a vinyl tonneau cover?



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to waterproof a vinyl tonneau cover!*

*How to waterproof a vinyl tonneau cover!*

WOW! Review: CarPro Cquartz Leather Coating on Vinyl Tonneau Cover

Originally I titled this thread,

*WOW! Review: CarPro Cquartz Leather Coating on Vinyl Tonneau Cover. *

But after seeing the water beading pictures PJ sent me I thought this would be better.

*How to waterproof a vinyl tonneau cover*

The below vinyl tonneau cover looks very water proof to me!










CarPro Cquartz Leather Coating










*What is it?*
A semi-permanent protective barrier on leather and vinyl surfaces.

*What does it do?*

Forms a flexible shell of protection on top of the surface to create a hydrophobic and UV resistant barrier of protection.

*When do I use it?*

Use on brand new cars while the leather is in pristine condition or after first cleaning the surface on older vehicles.

*Why should I use it?*

To preserve the factory appearance while protecting the surface.

How to waterproof a vinyl tonneau cover?

While my brother-in-law's truck was here he asked,

What can we put on the tonneau cover that will protect it without running off when it rains?

What he was asking for is a water-insoluble coating. So I thought about it for few minutes and CarPro Cquartz Leather Coating came to mind. I've never used this product on the outside of a car or on vinyl for that matter but the product info states it can be used on vinyl. So I figured we'll give it a try. Actually, I washed the truck and also the vinyl so I'll let him install the coating.

*Here's PJ applying the CarPro Cquartz Leather Coating by working it over the surface using a simple foam applicator pad.*










*If you look down the middle of the tonneau cover you can see the before and after difference.*



















*Here's the final results after two installations of the coating*

The tonneau cover has a rich natural sheen with a uniform appearance. It's also dry to the touch, not oily or tacky.










Review

Product application was super easy. For large surfaces like this I think a simple foam applicator pad makes the job faster and easier. We installed this on a Sunday and since then it's been a few weeks. The pictures showing the water beading up is impressive. It also means the coating is sealing or waterproofing the vinyl and NOT running or streaking-off down the side of the truck bed.

Because this truck is parked outside 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, continually exposed to massive rain storms plus intense sunshine and heat, my guess is nothing is going to hold up for very long. So I'll continue to check with my PJ to see how the CarPro Cquartz Leather Coating is holding up. It's my recommendation to PJ that is if he's happy with the performance after this one-time application - then instead of WAITING for the protection to wear-off - instead, re-apply every other month or so and MAINTAIN the waterproofing coating. This will not only seal the surface and waterproof the vinyl AND keep it looking great.

A little bit of the coating went a LONG way and it was fast and easy to install or apply.

Applying 2 applications over this HUGE area - used only a little bit of product. This bottle was brand new.










Here I've placed a yellow line across from the product level in the bottle to show you just how little was used.










At $60.00 for the 30ml bottle, it looks to me that you could easily get 5-6 applications. So if you treated the tonneau cover every other month that would be $60.00 to not only protect your investment in the optional tonneau cover but you'll keep it looking brand spanking new. Not only is this nice for you but it also protects the trade-in value into the future. You can probably re-coat even less often if you're lazy or park your truck under cover at least at some point during each day. Of course, your mileage will vary.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More....

Here's my technique tip for using simple foam applicator (the round wax foam applicators), when applying any type or brand of coating.

*Draw some kind of mark on the outer portion on one side of the applicator pad. *










*This tells you where you're going to place your fingers when your hold the applicator.*










*Being stingy with your coating*

As I hold the applicator and turn it over, the place I'm pointing with my other finger is the opposite side of where I made the half-moon mark. This is where my fingers are. This is where I'll be applying the light pressure as I use the applicator pad to spread the product over the surface. *When you start out and as you add more coating to the applicator - you always apply the product to the opposite side of the marking you made*. This way you conserve your precious coating by not having a clue as to where to apply coating as you work around the tonneau cover or whatever it is you're coating.

Make sense?










Hope that helps...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

UPDATE

Over the weekend it rained. It's been ONE WEEK since we applied the CarPro Cquartz Leather Coating onto the Truck Tonneau Cover.

PJ took a couple of pictures to show the *WATER BEADING* on the tonneau cover.










Nice!










*This picture looks like it was taken at night time with a flash on - and it shows amazing water beading on a vinyl surface.*










And he says - *NO RUN OFF!*

As in the CarPro Cquartz Leather Coating isn't washing off and running down the side of the truck bed like some vinyl dressings do.

One thing I would point out - just like installing a coating on car paint - if you want to install the CarPro Cquartz Leather Coating onto a vinyl tonneau cover, be it on a truck, a vinyl top on a car or Jeep, the vinyl needs to be surgically clean.

If you have already applied a vinyl dressing - then maybe wash the vinyl surface really well and let it go a week or two so any previously applied dressing can leach out. You might even consider washing the vinyl surface a few times and let some time go by (like a week or two), so sunshine and rain plus you washing the vinyl surface will act to more thoroughly remove any previously applied vinyl dressing.

The *BIG PICTURE* being this product will likely bond better if it has a clean surface to bond to.

If this product used in this manner intrigues you - then the next time you buy a car, truck or suv that has a vinyl top or tonneau or any vinyl on the outside of the vehicle, *RIGHT THEN AN NOW* - wash and install the coating. Do this while it's brand new and before applying any type of dressing. This will also act to seal the vinyl surface, which is what you want for brand new vinyl.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2020)

DLUX would be a better more durable choice.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

DannyRS3 said:


> DLUX would be a better more durable choice.


For leather or vinyl?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2020)

fatdazza said:


> For leather or vinyl?


Vinyl and anything that's exposed to elements, outdoors DLUX is a better choice. It'd be interesting to hear how long CarPro Leather holds up for, as that is not what it was designed to do - it's for seats and trim really.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The good news is - I'll be seeing this boat more into the future so I can monitor longevity.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

DannyRS3 said:


> DLUX would be a better more durable choice.


Thing is, I has a bottle of this open so I figured I'd put to the test.

I'm confident others will be curious to see how it holds up.

:thumb:


----------

